# Poll: Who takes Armour or Naturethroid in the AM, how do you feel after?



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Ok-dokie... I am curious as to others' experiences with either Armour or Naturethroid. Especially those of you who take a significant dose in the morning(s).

I began with 1/2 grain in the early AM, then moved up to 3/4 grain in the AM, then on to 1 grain in the AM. I noticed that when taking 1 grain in the AM (and to a limited extent, 3/4 grain) it knocks me out cold and I sleep hard for 2-3 hours afterwards. While the sleep is great, I wake back up groggy and with some brain fog, and even a little anxious. It almost seems like too much medication all at once. Spacing it out seems to work a little better in my unscientific testing.

So... what are your experiences? When do you taking your Armour or NT and how many hours in-between? Thanks in advance!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I take 2.25 grains of Nature-throid at 4 a.m. daily. I go back to sleep until 5. I feel so much better on NDT than synthetic. My brain function is much better now. It's been a slow titration process. I do believe in March I will get another 1/4 grain increase.

The only "symptom", for lack of a better word, is I do feel a little warm around waking at 5. No jitters, palpitations, foggy brained...just pretty good.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

webster ! thats awesome! i hope to be in your shoes one day! the titration process to feeling better is a SLOW one.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bigfoot said:


> Ok-dokie... I am curious as to others' experiences with either Armour or Naturethroid. Especially those of you who take a significant dose in the morning(s).
> 
> I began with 1/2 grain in the early AM, then moved up to 3/4 grain in the AM, then on to 1 grain in the AM. I noticed that when taking 1 grain in the AM (and to a limited extent, 3/4 grain) it knocks me out cold and I sleep hard for 2-3 hours afterwards. While the sleep is great, I wake back up groggy and with some brain fog, and even a little anxious. It almost seems like too much medication all at once. Spacing it out seems to work a little better in my unscientific testing.
> 
> So... what are your experiences? When do you taking your Armour or NT and how many hours in-between? Thanks in advance!


This may explain why you are still sleepy after taking your Armour.

Liothyronine (T3)
is almost totally absorbed, 95 percent in 4 hours.
http://www.frx.com/pi/armourthyroid_pi.pdf

Not to mention that you may still be on the hypo side as your doc is wisely titrating you upward slowly as per the prescribing protocul.

Then factor in that "you" are different than me and all the others. No 2 people have the same circumstances! As long as it works; do your thing.

Bottom line!

As you can see; when the T3 starts to peak, you would be anxious upon waking. Activity, activity!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm doing something similar, bigfoot, and it seems to be getting worse!

I take 105 mg Armour around 5:30 A.M. Around 6:30, I get up, eat a little breakfast...then I'm zonked! Unless I force myself to keep going, I'll pull a warm throw up over me in a recliner and sleep like a drunk sailor for 2-3 hours, then get up and feel woefully depressed and frustrated that I've become so lazy.

My daughter was home this past weekend and, in all honesty, it was all I could do to stay alert enough to visit with her.

I'm having new labs tomorrow and am giving considerable thought to throwing myself at my doctor's mercy and begging for something else to try. I feel horribly hypothyroid with 105 mg Armour and woefully hyperthyroid at 120 mg...and I'm worn out!

I am sick and tired of eternally feeling lethargic, of having people tell me I always look tired, of turning down invitations to do things because I'm honestly tooooooooooo tired. I just cannot see continuing on like this.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

I've read where a number of people are splitting their dose, similar to the schedule for taking Cytomel, so it's definitely not unheard of. Some people also have really good luck with taking their dose just before bed, which would definitely solve the napping side effect. To paraphrase Andros' wise comment, whatever works.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, I'm seriously considering taking the majority of my dose at night. I used to take my levothyroxine at night for years, but only within the last 6 months switched to taking stuff during the day. I dunno -- can't put my finger on it, but I'm sure it's partly the other medical problems, too. Will have to ask my doc and see what she thinks.

I will say that while the Naturethroid has relieved any neuropathy, my joints feel amazing, less intense brain fog, and I don't get the constant headaches that I had while taking Levoxyl; but, I still feel like I did a little better in some ways on the Levoxyl + T3 (compounded, sustained release).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bigfoot said:


> Yeah, I'm seriously considering taking the majority of my dose at night. I used to take my levothyroxine at night for years, but only within the last 6 months switched to taking stuff during the day. I dunno -- can't put my finger on it, but I'm sure it's partly the other medical problems, too. Will have to ask my doc and see what she thinks.
> 
> I will say that while the Naturethroid has relieved any neuropathy, my joints feel amazing, less intense brain fog, and I don't get the constant headaches that I had while taking Levoxyl; but, I still feel like I did a little better in some ways on the Levoxyl + T3 (compounded, sustained release).


Everyone has a different circadian cycle as per the pineal gland. Some are morning people, some are afternoon people, some are night people. This should dictate when the best time for you is to take your Thyroxine replacement.

You know what the saying is; "Know Thy Self!"


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> Everyone has a different circadian cycle as per the pineal gland. Some are morning people, some are afternoon people, some are night people.


Well, I used to be a morning person and became a night person, LOL. 

I did get in touch with the doc -- we're going to try dropping it down from 1 1/4 grains to either 1 grain or 3/4 grain. Apparently I may need a little less T4/T3 since starting a new testosterone treatment.

Thanks for the responses -- keep 'em coming!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> I feel horribly hypothyroid with 105 mg Armour and woefully hyperthyroid at 120 mg...and I'm worn out!


Sorry to hear this -- so, how many grains (or pills) of Armour is that? Is it possible to get a second RX for a lower dose and split that pill, adding it to the bulk of what you were taking before? Just trying to think of a way to get between 105mg and 120mg...


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I take 1 grain of Naturethroid at 4:00 and go right back to sleep. I get up at 6:00 like nothing ever happened. 
My last labs put me very hypo even though I felt fine. I tried to bump a 1/4 grain up and I had horrible heart palps so back down to 1 grain. I seem to do well at this level.


----------

